# Jake Lefty



## tonymoto (May 12, 2011)

Hi all I'm new to this forum and was looking for some advice regarding my Jake lefty.The problem would seem to be that when tightening the centre hub nut I have managed to strip the fork hub thread..Would anyone know if these parts available?

Many thanks Tony


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Try the cannondale forum*



tonymoto said:


> Hi all I'm new to this forum and was looking for some advice regarding my Jake lefty.The problem would seem to be that when tightening the centre hub nut I have managed to strip the fork hub thread..Would anyone know if these parts available?
> 
> Many thanks Tony


But yeah, the bolts are available. I got my bolt kit (bolt and cap) from fleabay for $20.

Check the threads of the lower axle, tho. My Lefty Max is made of aluminum. I can guarantee you that the alu lower will strip before the steel bolt. IIRC, the Jake is alu as well.

Always a good idea to double check the condition of all mating parts on a regular basis with a Lefty. That bolt doesn't need to be super tight. Try using a torque wrench the first couple of times you install it, just to get a feel for how tight its supposed to be. It's supposed to be snug, but not gorilla tight. Also, double check to be sure you aren't cross threading it.


----------



## tonymoto (May 12, 2011)

HI Pimpbot thanks for your reply but the damage has already been done so I need to replace the bottom alloy part of the lefty..I'm praying that part is replaceable or its going to cost me a new lefty.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*It will*



tonymoto said:


> HI Pimpbot thanks for your reply but the damage has already been done so I need to replace the bottom alloy part of the lefty..I'm praying that part is replaceable or its going to cost me a new lefty.


There is a lot that goes into that part. Luckily, used Lefty Jakes are a dime a dozen these days.

The issue is that the lower is machined to tight tolerances to match the upper, with a special shims for the needle bearings. Unless you have a stack of those shims (like a Cannondale dealer) and know how to swap them out to get the correct fit, you're SOL.

You might do better tapping it out for the next size up, or just chasing the threads. Well... actually that is probably a bad idea.

Ask MendonCycleSmith that question in the Cannondale forums. He's the Lefty guru.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

There should be a heli coil thread insert as original from Cannondale. Replace the Heli Coil, should be a $2 repair.

PK


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Could be*



PMK said:


> There should be a heli coil thread insert as original from Cannondale. Replace the Heli Coil, should be a $2 repair.
> 
> PK


Seems like there isn't a lot of aluminum meat at the end of that axle, and there is a lot of stress on there. I would be concerned that installing a helicoil might weaken the end of the axle. I would ask MendonCycleSmith about it.

But yeah, if you can do it safely, that is the way to go.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Seems like there isn't a lot of aluminum meat at the end of that axle, and there is a lot of stress on there. I would be concerned that installing a helicoil might weaken the end of the axle. I would ask MendonCycleSmith about it.
> 
> But yeah, if you can do it safely, that is the way to go.


As I posted, many if not all Lefty lower legs were equipped with a heli coil from Cannondale when new. I have replaced them on brand new unridden forks.

I agree contacting Craig would be smart, not sure where the OP lives.

I am assuming with this topic posted in a tandem bicycle section of MTBR.com, the Lefty is installed on a tandem. That alone is more concern than the axle problem.

As already mentioned, Lefties can be bought cheap.

PK


----------



## tonymoto (May 12, 2011)

Sorry guys I hadnt realised I had posted this in the tandem bicycle section..The lefty is fitted to my SupperV1000 not a tandem.I have taken the lefty to a cannondale retailer to see if it is possible to get it fixed but TBH its more likely the lower section will have to be replaced..Thanks for all the help though..Tony from England..


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

No problem, just suspected more help in a proper section. Again no big deal.

PK


----------

